# my stash on the Goonies poster *pic heavyish*



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 13, 2007)

Makeup collection February 2006. 







Collection as of now, 

Lips:
















Eyes:


























Face:











Other:






Not pictured: Fulfilled Plushglass and Zandra Eyes palette


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 13, 2007)

You have a great collection!  I love all of your lipgelees!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice Collection


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 13, 2007)

Awesome collection!


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, your collection has grown a lot. I'm sure it'll just keep growing! haha nice stuff you've got


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 13, 2007)

lovely and gorgeous collection...love the e/s


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 14, 2007)

Great collection!  You have some lovely colours.  A lot of them are my faves. BTW, love the Goonies poster!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What a blast from the past!


----------



## amaloo (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice stash!!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 16, 2007)

thank you


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice! Great job with the pics and titles on them.
You really dig lipgelees huh?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 17, 2007)

yup i love lipgelees


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 17, 2007)

i also now have Natural MSF in Medium, Long Stem Rose slimshine and Silver Ring e/s in the collection


----------



## labwom (May 17, 2007)

Oh no did your Amber Lights get shattered? The same thing happened to my Beauty Marked. How sad. I love your collection!!!


----------



## Hilly (May 17, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## Blush (May 20, 2007)

Lovely collection


----------

